# Keeps logging me out??



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

I have to get off my computer now (wife needs it for business), but I just want to mention this:

I have had to log in about 5 times in the last hour.

Usually I can't stay on as long as I have this morning, but there have been times when I didn't have to log in for weeks (that was nice). Just thought I'd mention it, in case something needs fixing.

Maybe I've been on so long this morning, the little guy in the computer is getting sick of me???

Thanks,

Bearcarver


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you checking the "Remember Me" box?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

I always check that, but it has been already checked.

I wonder if it would help to uncheck it, and then check it. Sometimes these computer things are goofy like that.

Something I learned in the Army, you don't have to understand everything---just do it.

Since I got on (and logged in again), I haven't had to for over an hour. Maybe the spell has passed. Shhhhhhhh........

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jun 25, 2010)

Sometimes if you belong to multiple forums the passwords get crossed up and will bump you off. I do a disk cleanup at that point and good to go for a while.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 25, 2010)

If that happens to me on other forums, I just clean out the cookies and start over.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

This is the only forum I belong to.

I am a very loyal person. I am also a pure "Homer", as I root for my high school, Penn State, Eagles, Phillies, Flyers, 76ers, and the good old USA!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jun 25, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> This is the only forum I belong to.
> 
> I am a very loyal person. I am also a pure "Homer", as I root for my high school, Penn State, Eagles, Phillies, Flyers, 76ers, and the good old USA!
> 
> Bear


Bear, I hear ya, this is the only smoking forum I belong to but I'm on predator, hunting, fishing. and archery sites as well, mine gets clogged up once in a while so I need to clean the puter and start over. No worries.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 26, 2010)

I too am a loyal member of SMF and that's all. Ihaven't had your problem yet I can saty on here for a long time as you can see by my post count. I haven't opened another smoking website for as long as I have been here. So I post, look and read from here and only here. so there!


----------



## biaviian (Jun 26, 2010)

I had this happen last week.  It seemed like it happened when I opened the link in another tab (using FireFox).  For some reason it was as if it didn't pass my credentials to the new tab.  However, this issue has since passed for me.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 26, 2010)

Bear, I'm only about an hour from you.  I live in Carlisle, PA.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2010)

No problem since. Had to log in when I got back on last night & have stayed logged in ever since.

Biaviian,

That's funny---My son & his wife are on their way back from Carlisle right now. They were at some car show around there. They left here at 7 AM this morning.

You're about the same distance fro Cabela's as we are. Neat place, that's where we got both of our MES smokers.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah I hate summer in Carlisle.  We have car shows every other week (From April - Oct) and it packs this small town.  It can turn a 5 minute drive into 2 hours, if you don't avoid the show.  Depending on the show, you can have a 2+ year waiting limit for hotel rooms within 90 miles.  Three of the shows are treated as "invite only" in terms of reservations at hotels.  You can't get a room unless you have amazing luck or you have been staying at the same hotel for 5-10+ years.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2010)

They must have the shows here in Macungie the other half of the weekends. When the "old car", "street rods", and all the other car shows are here, you can't even get a table in a restaurant around here, and Macungie is even smaller than Carlisle (i think?). Then they have Cruise night at least once a month too. I'm about 2 miles straight up a mountain road from there, so it doesn't bother me, and I do get to see some neat old cars going by the house now & then.

Later,

Bear


----------

